# Bonde da Zona Sul Carioca: Jardim Botânico + Lagoa + Leblon



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Boa noite!

Fotos tiradas hoje, dia 27. Rio de céu azul e cidade lotada. :yes:


1 - 












2 - 












3 - 












4 - 












5 -












6 - 












7 - 












8 - 












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 - 












16 - 












17 - 












18 - 












19 - 












20 - 












21 - 












22 - 












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 -












28 - 












29 - 












30 - 












31 - 












32 - 













Bonus Track 1: Barra da Tijuca

33 - 












34 - 












35 - 













Bonus Track 2: Roda Gigante do Porto (para quem não viu)

36 - 












37 - 












38 - 












39 - 












COMENTEM!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

As fotos estão abrindo? Nos threads de SJC e Campos do Jordão também não abrem p mim.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr.Falcon said:


> As fotos estão abrindo? Nos threads de SJC e Campos do Jordão também não abrem p mim.


Você abre a partir do app?


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Não, por navegador mesmo.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr.Falcon said:


> Não, por navegador mesmo.


No Chrome tá funcionando aqui, tanto na versão de mesa quanto de telefone. É bom perguntar para a "equipe técnica".


----------



## ASMenezes (Jul 17, 2008)

Os melhores bairros do Rio, muito agradáveis dentro do contexto de metrópole em que estão inseridos.

Os varais de cabos e fios das primeiras fotos me fazem perceber que a esculhambação das concessionárias e empresas de telecom, muito comuns na zona norte e na baixada, eventualmente chega às zonas nobres da cidade.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bairros bem agradáveis, Leblon é o bairro dos sonhos pra se morar... 

Gostei da rua da foto 27, asfalto nas faixas de tráfego e os paralelepípedos mantidos na de estacionamento.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
Uma pena o Jardim Botânico ter um urbanismo tem bagunçado!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

fernando-mota said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos!!
> Uma pena o Jardim Botânico ter um urbanismo tem bagunçado!!


Esse "bagunçado" é o sonho de consumo de 95% das cidades médias e grandes brasileiras. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus Abreu (Nov 5, 2013)

Parabéns pelas fotos.
Exatamente isso... o sonho de consumo de quase a totalidade dos habitantes da cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
Ainda assim, mesmo nesses lugares nobres, fica muito nítido o quanto a fiação aérea detona com a estética das cidades brasileiras.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Só cartão postal!!!!Não tem uma foto ruim....Parabéns *lorrampaiva*!!!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Por que será que ainda não aterraram a fiação da Rua Jardim Botânico? *hno:hno:


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> 12 -



Vendo a fotografia acima fico com a nítida impressão que está aumentando o assoreamento da lagoa! hno:hno:


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Fotos lindas. Só senti falta de uma maior descrição em cada uma delas, como por exemplo, o nome das ruas fotografadas. Para quem é de fora do Rio é meio mágico, numa eventual visita à cidade, saber que está passando em uma rua que já foi aqui registrada.


----------



## Bom Mineiro (Apr 23, 2011)

Há muito tempo que eu não via thread da cidade maravilhosa.
Rio está cada vez mais lindo apesar de Bozo, Crivella e Cia. :lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Espetacular, Lorram. 
São bairros apaixonantes e que retratam mto bem o estilo despojado do carioca.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado mais uma vez pelos comentários!


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Olhando as fotos assim, sem transmitirem sensação de insegurança, de calor insuportável ou de trânsito caótico, é quase impossível não sentir saudades do Rio!

Se mesmo lembrando da existência de todos esses problemas, eu já sinto... Que dirá tão bem representado assim.

Mas me entristece muito, muito mesmo, ver que nada é feito para diminuir a desigualdade de qualidade urbana e de vida entre esses bairros "nobres" da cidade e as regiões periféricas.


----------

